# Help with Canon Remote Switch



## Goremonger (Oct 4, 2010)

So I'm in need a remote switch for my Canon 50D, I would prefer wireless but would have no real problem with extending a chord if the price was right, I was looking into the RS60 E3 but then read that its not supported by the 50D, is there a Canon made remote that I can purchase?  If not what are some good aftermarket choices?

-Christopher


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 4, 2010)

Get the Canon RC-6 wireless remote. $25 and it works great with the 2-sec delay mode for mirror lockup shots.

Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote Control 4524B001 - B&H Photo Video

Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote Control Review

Its really nice for the cheap price. Just dont lose it lol, as thats easy to do.

Also the Canon wired remotes are nice too, and I own them both.

Hope this helps.

- Neil


----------



## Goremonger (Oct 4, 2010)

Is the RC-6 compatible with the 50D it is not listed as being compatible under the list of cameras that are.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 4, 2010)

Goremonger said:


> Is the RC-6 compatible with the 50D it is not listed as being compatible under the list of cameras that are.



No it is not.  If you want Canon wireless then this is what you need. 
Canon LC-5 Wireless Controller Set 0295B001 - B&H Photo Video


----------



## Goremonger (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow thats a huge price jump, is this my only option?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 5, 2010)

Goremonger said:


> Wow thats a huge price jump, is this my only option?


There's always eBay.  I haven't had any trouble yet with any of the Chinese knockoffs of remotes and triggers I've bought for various cameras over the years, and you can't beat the prices.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 5, 2010)

And if they fail buy another and it's still cheaper than buying the canon or nikon accessories


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup, I bought a cheap knock-off wireless trigger for $20 or something like that.

I'm sure that it's not 'as good' as the Canon model, but it works well enough.  I also have a wired one that I got for $12 and it works fine too.


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the Canon trigger for the 50D and it is very nice and the cord is a decent length. My only complaint about the Canon model is where it plugs into the camera the cord has a 90 degree plug and the plug faces toward the lens instead of to the rear of the camera. If that makes sense. But where I bought mine the only other one was $20 dollars cheaper but was the coil type and I didnt want that mess.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 5, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Goremonger said:
> 
> 
> > Is the RC-6 compatible with the 50D it is not listed as being compatible under the list of cameras that are.
> ...


 
OMG I want this so bad now.

Holy cow its expensive though lol.

Ouch!


----------

